# Leggy's Lounge & Jacub's Jungle



## 3Bears (Oct 28, 2005)

Thought I'd start a thread for my kids... I'llupdate new happenings here. Lego was born around December 14,2002... so she's soon to be three. Frodo (now living withSeniorcats) also came from the same petstore... so I use that date forboth girls. Lego &amp; Frodo are both Dutch/NetherlandDwarf Cross.

Jacub I adopted from a friend who rescues on October 16, 2004... andshe figured he was anywhere from 1-3 years. He is of coursethe smokey coloured Holland Lop. 

The girls were bonded for about 6 months when I decided to bring Jacubhome and try to encorporate him in. However, after manymonths of work, what ended up happening was both girls loved Jacub, andafter a huge fight ended up hating each other. So that's whenI made the decision to rehome Frodo with Ann. Where she iscurrently bonding with Presley... a beautiful white and brown bunny.

Here are some old pics...

Frodo

















tranced out in a friends lap






Ultimately relaxed






Did you say Yogurt drops?






Kisses






mmmm... cardboard






*** I miss you love ***

Lego
















too lazy to actually get up






mmmm... hay





















Jacub











Washy, washy






Did I hear something? (his ears come forward when he sees something... cause he's deaf.. but it's sooo cute)






Christmas Jakie











Bonding with Lego











All three together and peaceful






And then there's kitty... my 9 year old tabby girl






NOT happy with Daddy






Enjoying bunny houses
























Hope I didn't overwhelm you!!

Sandra


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 28, 2005)

A few more...

Treats from Daddy






Around the house...































Their room































That's all for now!


----------



## doodle (Oct 28, 2005)

Not overwhelmed at all! More, moremore, hehe. I never get tired of bunny pics (and kitty picstoo!). My kitty does the same thing, lol, playing in thebunny boxes and paper sacks.  

I love the picture of the 3 bunnies together. Too bad theycouldn't all just be friends. Bunnies are so silly.They're all adorable! I love the bunny flop pics too, and thekissies. I love them all!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 28, 2005)

:great:

Excellent Pictures, 3Bears!I'm hard-pressed to pick a favorite.

Your pets sure have a Life of Luxury. I love seeing rabbits in homes like yours. 

-Carolyn


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 28, 2005)

Carolyn... you have that right... they are spoiled 

but I wouldn't have it any other way. I wish I could givethem free-run of the whole house 24/7... but for their protection andmine... they have their bunnyroom... which isn't too shabby either...lol!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 28, 2005)

I completely understand, 3Bears. Mythree seem to be old enough to roam when I'm not home, but just in casethey did get into something, I don't take the chance.No...having a whole room to themselves isn't too shabby atall!What a Life! You can see how happy and healthythey are. Pictures are definitely worth a thousandwords. 

I can tell who's in control at your house. NOT the Humans!

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 28, 2005)

They are all very cute, but WOW Jacub is GOREGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 28, 2005)

Putergeekgirl...

Isn't he? hehe. I ALWAYS wanted a loppy boy... and I couldn'tbe more thrilled with Jacub. He's just the biggestsweetie. He's not in favour of being picked up or held,probably b/c of his past abuse, but he makes up for it in super sweetpersonality. He's just perfect and I love him tobits. I will definitely always have a lop in my life!!


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 28, 2005)

soooooooo cute:






love it, just love it.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 28, 2005)

It's so nice seeing Lego and Jacub here. I just love seeing their sweet, furry faces.


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 28, 2005)

Love the pictures! Frodo came up andlooked at the screen - she says 'er, er, er' to sister Lego, friendJakie and mama Sandra and dad Stu.

Her baby picture is so precious and so the trancing pic.Frodie loves washing and grooming her American cousins - Melody,Wilbur, Presley and Ali. She has chosen Presley to be her'new man'. I would have to say that Greg, my husband, lovesFrodo best of all the bunnies because she is so sweet an goodnatured. Frodie sends lots of kisses!


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm such a sucker for lops....so I know what you mean...I love his unusual coloring!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 28, 2005)

I loved these pictures! You have beautiful fur kids, Kitty included.

Laura


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 29, 2005)

All your kiddies are sooo beautiful!

great pictures, keep em commin,

Nicole


----------



## 3Bears (Nov 22, 2005)

NEW PICCIES!!!!






seriously mom... I want food





too cute Jakie





Leggy the lounger










And tonight after I got home and on the computer, I looked over and found this...




Jacub is actually "laying ON" the metal bar that is the bottom of thechair.... guess he was comfortable so long as he had his Beggy by hisside =)

Sandra


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 22, 2005)

Jake sitting and looking at his bowl is too funny. I love seeing your babies!


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 22, 2005)

I did a double take there:






That's hilarious!


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 22, 2005)

Too, too funny! I will hold sister Frodo up the screen and see if she grunts at Lego.


----------



## MeatHead (Nov 22, 2005)

I wish I had a big room like that. I am jealous of your buns.

My mommie is SweetPeasMommie so you know.


----------



## 3Bears (Nov 23, 2005)

LOL Ann.... Frodo was never the agressor... she has a heart of gold


----------



## pamnock (Nov 23, 2005)

Wonderful photos!



Pam


----------



## 3Bears (Jan 6, 2006)

A video of my Jacub boy

http://media.putfile.com/Mvi_010629
(this file is about 12ish Megabytes)


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 6, 2006)

Aww... I wish I was able to see it. I'm sure it must be great!


----------



## 3Bears (Jan 7, 2006)

awwww... I'm sorry you can't see it :tears2:


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh my..... I don't know how I missed this threadbefore - what great pictures and adorable rabbits. I love itwhen rabbits of different breeds are friends and are snuggledtogether. I forget which photo showed that - but I reallyliked it.

You are so lucky to have these rabbits and it sounds like Frodo has agreat home too where she can be loved. How wonderful!

Peg


----------



## Lassie (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi,I like your pictures. How do u get all of your pictures on here like that?



How many pets do u have, I have a bunny name Buster:runningrabbit:


----------



## 3Bears (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey Lassie & Buster!!

I use "www.photobucket.com" to host my pictures for me. And then I can copy the IMG tags directly from Photobucket here. 

Hope that helps!!
Sandra


----------



## waponswa (Jan 8, 2006)

ooohhh.. so cute! thanx for all of the great pix! Does bunny like his tractor?


----------



## 3Bears (Jan 8, 2006)

hehe it mostly gets ignored! But once in awhile she'll go nutz on it lol!


----------



## 3Bears (Jan 11, 2006)

lol! think someone like his paper filled cage?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 11, 2006)

Loookie my Jacub bun!! Cute piccie Sandra!


----------

